
Show HN: StartupSort, a new job search engine for smart engineers - ManuelaM
https://www.startupsort.com
======
theaustinseven
I used this site, and I have to say, I was impressed. I would have to say that
the amount of startup data and jobs they have compiled is unparalleled except
by angel.co, but StartupSort has a MUCH better UI that makes it easier to
actually find jobs that are of interest and in the right region.

------
muzani
Whoa. This is _amazing_. I love how you guys estimated company growth. This is
my default job search tool now! I didn't even know a lot of these companies
were hiring, because they don't post it anywhere.

If I had one suggestion, it would be figuring out which companies are
desperately hiring (paying for lots of job ads on various sites) vs the ones
that are passively hiring. Maybe even check how long the jobs have been open.

------
lohengramm
Seems cool. I just don't understand why most HR sites do not accept "online
resume" as an option. I just want to provide a URL to my online resume instead
of uploading a PDF file.

Specially in the case of a website focused on software jobs. I am sure I am
not the only "software engineer" who maintains an online resume written in
HTML and would like to reuse it accross multiple similar sites.

There is a "Paste" option, but pasting a URL seems... dirty.

